# Armoured crewsuits



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2011)

I looked but did not see the answer.

Does Canada still have a one piece crewsuit for the armoured guys and is it cadpat?


M.


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2011)

No CADPAT crew suits. And we don't use the oldstyle either. The only crew type suits in use are the TACHEL type 2 peice, and these are used in Afghanistan. Otherwise the only other option is coveralls. Grey or Black.


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2011)

Ok thanks for the info. I was going through some old photos an saw one, it got me thinking.


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2011)

No problem. Alot of guys I know never did like the crew suits. Not exactly comfy for those of us with a bit more padding.


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2011)

we had an MP MWO in Borden with and ample mid section that allways wore one. Needlesss to say it looked ........ well it looked non military.


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2011)

Why would a MP of any rank require a crew suit?


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2011)

no clew


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Why would a MP of any rank require a crew suit?



Exactly, and not to all crewmen either. The original intent for crewsuits was only for AFV crews. Crewsuits used to be issued by Sqn stores. If you didn't have the job profile, you didn't get any.


----------



## Franko (23 Jan 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> we had an MP MWO in Borden with and ample mid section that allways wore one. Needlesss to say it looked ........ well it looked non military.



There is absolutely no reason for anyone other than AFV crews to have a set, regardless of rank. Love to know how an MP would get their hands on a set. Besides, they were useless in the field.


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2011)

Really hard to use the blue rocket in a hurry when you have to get completely undressed.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> we had an MP MWO in Borden with and ample mid section that allways wore one. Needlesss to say it looked ........ well it looked non military.



Perhaps in his mind he thought of himself as John Revolting in Saturday Night Fever.  Did he wear a polyester suit on Friday nights in the Mess?


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Jan 2011)

When I was a youngster in the Militia 30 years ago a Crew Jacket was a much sought after item.  I was both a Recce and CP tech in the Artillery and they were fantastic if you could get one.  Warm, and the pencil/china marker storage was perfect.  I never did acquire one, but I suppose there has always been a niche for other branch items for outsiders.  Hell, when I was with 1CMBG everyone had a Norwegian sweater, American Rain gear, Ranger Blanket and Danner boots if you could fit yourself out to name a few things.  Maybe the MP fancied himself as Worthy or Rommel.


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2011)

Was this MP's first name Walter???


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Was this MP's first name Walter???


JP. as in john paul


----------



## Fdtrucker (23 Jan 2011)

As a Motorcycle and M113 rider/driver I was issued both AFV Suit, jacket and pants while during my time at 4 CMBG.  4 MP Platoon also had a Armstong 500cc Motorcycle. Possibly he was once qual on a MC??


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> The only crew type suits in use are the TACHEL type 2 peice,



No. they are not "tac hel" suits,. they are AF flight suits. I am maritime air and have some of the 2-peice issued to me. They are not issued solely for AFG as we have both in green and desert......I also have one-pice suits ther are OD and some that are deset........


----------



## Loachman (24 Jan 2011)

They are indeed Tac Hel flying suits. They were designed for us, and were marked as such on the user labels. I cannot say if that is still the case with current labelling.


----------



## Avor (24 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Why would a MP of any rank require a crew suit?



Tank police? 

one way to stop bad drivers...


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2011)

Avor said:
			
		

> Tank police?
> 
> one way to stop bad drivers...



I take it you have never seen a Mercedes after a Leopard drove over it.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2011)

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> As a Motorcycle and M113 rider/driver I was issued both AFV Suit, jacket and pants while during my time at 4 CMBG.  4 MP Platoon also had a Armstong 500cc Motorcycle. Possibly he was once qual on a MC??



Perhaps he was, but the fact is he should have turned in the AFV Suit once he left that Platoon.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Jan 2011)

EOD operators were also able to draw the crew ensemble.  The overalls for wearing under the EOD suit and the jacket/trousers for...who knows why?

Most of us shared what seems to be opinion of the crewmen here, pretty much useless, but the jacket was nice and warm...


----------



## Fdtrucker (25 Jan 2011)

Perhaps he was, but the fact is he should have turned in the AFV Suit once he left that Platoon.


best guess he wanted to keep the LCF wearing the crew suit.


----------



## REDinstaller (25 Jan 2011)

More like the LFF (Look Fat Factor)


----------



## primer (28 Feb 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> JP. as in john paul




JPL
MWO Lapointe
LOL I remember asking him why he had it on a few time's (BCTC 80's) when i was a Cadet Sgt with 2408 Base Borden Army Cadets,He said he was an MWO and would wear what he wanted.


----------

